# KP3000 - an alternative to high end film scanners



## longtallkarl (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I started goofing around with rephotographing negatives a few months ago, and it lead to this: a kickstarter campaign. Even if it's not in your budget, you might be interested in the results I've been getting with my 5DSr and 100L. Have a look at the video, or just read the text. https://www.kickstarter.com/project...o-high-end-film-scanners?ref=created_projects

Thanks,

karl


----------

